# Ash Vacuum Recommendation



## bdaoust (Nov 30, 2012)

Looking for an ash vacuum recommendation.  Would like to spend less than $100.00 if possible. 

Also, I've seen stainless steel shop vacs and heard that you can use these for pellet stoves as well.  Is that true or are the filters not suitable for ash?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## jack kunicki (Nov 30, 2012)

i'm seriously considering this one. 

http://www.amazon.com/PowerSmith-PA...UTF8&colid=1JNTIW60I0N3C&coliid=I7CIG2MMRDC83


----------



## SXIPro (Nov 30, 2012)

I have found all the $80-$100 ones underpowered and have too short of a hose. Better off just waiting for your stove to cool and have no hot embers and using a Shop-Vac with a drywall bag which will keep all the fine ash out of your living room and keep the wife happy. Shop Vacs have way more suction.


----------



## The Ds (Nov 30, 2012)

We use a Shop Vac (cold stove only) w/a drywall filter and a HEPA filter. Works great! Think it cost about $30.


----------



## The Village Idiot (Nov 30, 2012)

Bought this one locally a couple of months ago here in Canada.  Think I paid $159 for it.  HEPA filter so small that it plugs up after about 10-12 minutes of use.  Unit got so hot once that the thermo-shutoff kicked in. Had to wait 12-15 minutes for a cool-down before I could resume my job of vacuuming the stove. Ordered the PowerSmith ash vac through Amazon. They're out of stock, but I am waiting it out 'til they get more and pre-purchased it. This one is a waste of money.


----------



## will711 (Nov 30, 2012)

SXIPro said:


> I have found all the $80-$100 ones underpowered and have too short of a hose. Better off just waiting for your stove to cool and have no hot embers and using a Shop-Vac with a drywall bag which will keep all the fine ash out of your living room and keep the wife happy. Shop Vacs have way more suction.


 

I use the same set up  2 thumbs up on keeping wife happy.


----------



## moey (Nov 30, 2012)

I use this shop vac from sears for $30 http://www.sears.com/craftsman-2-1-...p-00917611000P?prdNo=7&blockNo=7&blockType=G7

I then bought some drywall vacuum bags from lowes and cut them to fit it. Works well for $30 and you dont have to dedicate your real shop vacuum to the stove.


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 30, 2012)

any shop vac with a HEPA filter, use container bags to save on HEPA filters.


----------



## gerryger (Nov 30, 2012)

Just to let the original poster know that the vacuum he is looking into is only $79 at the following: http://www.fleetfarm.com/mff/detail...oduct search&gclid=CIbskYvx97MCFYKK4AodomsAwA


----------



## Paul Raz (Nov 30, 2012)

gerryger said:


> Just to let the original poster know that the vacuum he is looking into is only $79 at the following: http://www.fleetfarm.com/mff/detail...oduct search&gclid=CIbskYvx97MCFYKK4AodomsAwA


X2. I bought that same vacuum based on the recommendations of others on this site and it works great, no dust in room and more than enough power. Very happy with it.


----------



## 1Dtml (Nov 30, 2012)

I spent the big $$ for the high end recommendation, and the hose came apart after 1/2 a season of tender use, so go with the low end and save the $$.
I can figure a way to fix this problem because I'm somewhat handy, but I should have saved the money to pay for the repair. Lesson be happy, but prepared to repair any such purchase.
1D


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 30, 2012)

Save your money and get a Shop vac. 

I had n Ash vac. Used it once. Short hose, low suction,, and clogged on 1st use. No Ash vacs are rated for coals. Warm (warm?) Ash only  

Use a HEPA and drywall bags.  Use the extra cash on Pellets


----------



## 1Dtml (Nov 30, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Save your money and get a Shop vac.
> 
> I had n Ash vac. Used it once. Short hose, low suction,, and clogged on 1st use. No Ash vacs are rated for coals. Warm (warm?) Ash only
> 
> Use a HEPA and drywall bags. Use the extra cash on Pellets


 
Awesome point, for it is extremely important to "not" suck up hot ash!

Coolness is important not to ignite one's living quarters, so follow the cheap recommendations, but never suck up hot or even warm ashes regardless.

1D


----------



## northernweather (Nov 30, 2012)

I was using my wife's hoover with hepa filter until I got caught! It did work amazing on a cold stove though. P.S. if you do try this, make darn sure you dont forget to clean out the vaccuum before the wife comes home. I forgot once and that was all it took! (using my shop vac now)


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 30, 2012)

I got my PowerSmith here http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/720041-powersmith-3-in-1-ash-vacuum.html

Works great. Plenty of suction. Cleaned my stove 4 times so far with it, not that that's a lot. Still the same suction.


----------



## rwthomas1 (Nov 30, 2012)

One of the small Ridgid shopvacs from HomeDespot.  No fancy HEPA filter, never had a complaint from the wife, no dust I can see....  By the time the stove fans cycle off, the ash, etc. is cool enough to vac up.  Dump the ash, knock out the filter and you're good to go.  Vac costs about $35.


----------



## Hdhogger (Dec 1, 2012)

I have the Power Smith. I can tell you this vac really sucks, I mean this in a good way. Been using for over a month now with no problems. No ash escapes in the exhaust at all. I would buy again.


----------



## Justin M (Dec 1, 2012)

Another vote for the Powersmith.  I have a 16 gal. shop vac with a hepa filter but I find it too big and bulky for cleaning my insert.  I will probably use it when I clean the liner though.


----------



## movemaine (Dec 1, 2012)

I use one of those cheap Lowes shop vacs that attach to the bucket. Works great. The way I figure it, I have to wait until the stove cools down before I can get in there an clean anyhow. So the ash is all cool, no embers.Personally,  I think an ash vac is overkill for a pellet stove.


----------



## The Village Idiot (Dec 1, 2012)

Glad to be hearing good things about the PowerSmith.  Amazon sent me an email yesterday.  They re-stocked.  Can't wait to get it and put the one that I have now into retirement.  (After just 2 months, mind you.)

Would like to hear from those who have used the PowerSmith for more than a year.  Anyone???


----------



## gerryger (Dec 1, 2012)

I wouldn't get it from amazon. It's $99 there. You can get it for $79 elsewhere. See links in the posts above. The way I look at it that $20 savings is 5 more bags of pellets. 

Also I did use a shop vac for years and I thought it was capturing the fine ash also but over a course of time I did notice ash residue on curtains and couches. I'm going to try the power smith. When it comes in I'll post back with my results.


----------



## bill3rail (Dec 1, 2012)

Lowes has the one Cleva that I use.
*Cleva 5.8-Gallon Metal Ash Bucket*

 Item #: 370211 |  Model #: EAT605S P $80.00

My wife paid more than that when we bought our stove.  It is small and fits behind the stove and does NOT clog. 
Easy for her to use so she will vacuum the firebox when needed.  She's beautiful and cleans the stove, what more can I ask for?

Bill


----------



## Darryl (Dec 1, 2012)

I use a 5gal shop vac with a drywall bag and a hepa filter. Been doing it this way since I've owned my stove, 6yrs now, and it works like a charm. Absolutely no dust escapes it and imho it sure beats paying for a high priced ash vac. Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## The Village Idiot (Dec 1, 2012)

gerryger said:


> I wouldn't get it from amazon. It's $99 there. You can get it for $79 elsewhere. See links in the posts above. The way I look at it that $20 savings is 5 more bags of pellets.
> 
> Also I did use a shop vac for years and I thought it was capturing the fine ash also but over a course of time I did notice ash residue on curtains and couches. I'm going to try the power smith. When it comes in I'll post back with my results.


 
Thanks for lookin' out for me, gerryger. I appreciate that.

Amazon shipped it out to me today for a grand total of $83.92. They are shipping it for free. (Super Saver Discount)

This is still less expensive than Blain's Farm & Fleet because of their vacuum price of $79 + $8.52 in shipping charges, coming out to $88.51.

Amazon is hard to beat, friend.


----------



## P38X2 (Dec 1, 2012)

The Village Idiot said:


> Thanks for lookin' out for me, gerryger. I appreciate that.
> 
> Amazon shipped it out to me today for a grand total of $83.92. They are shipping it for free. (Super Saver Discount)
> 
> ...



Strange, the price I see is $99.97 as an amazon prime member. Checked several times today. Read several articles a while back about Amazon offering different prices to different folks. Sneaky bastages! I suspect you ordered it a while ago and waited through the backorder and that's why the price was cheaper. Just had a couple of my peeps check on their puters ;

Their backorder status a while back, along with Paulraz's helpful link, persuaded me to order from Blaine's Farm n Fleet. On sale at the time for $69.99


----------



## The Village Idiot (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's the proof, P38X2:


Your package is being shipped by USPS and the tracking number is 9102976420948001896414. Depending on the ship speed you chose, it may take 24 hours for your tracking number to return any information.

Shipment Details


 
PowerSmith PAVC101 10 Amp Ash Vacuum 
Sold by Amazon.com LLC


 

 

 *$83.92*

Item Subtotal: $83.92
Shipping & Handling: $14.70
Super Saver Discount: -$14.70
Total Before Tax: $83.92
Shipment Total: *$83.92*
Paid by Visa: $83.92


----------



## P38X2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Schweet village idiot 

Wasn't doubting you though. Just saying I read they, and supposedly other companies, "alter" their prices based on tracking cookies n stuff. Big conspiracy ya know 

Just edited my previous post with my thoughts as to why you got that price. Hope I'm right lol.


----------



## The Village Idiot (Dec 1, 2012)

P38X2 said:


> I suspect you ordered it a while ago and waited through the backorder and that's why the price was cheaper.



Ordered last Saturday, November 24th.


----------



## P38X2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Threw this tool bag on there so it's pretty much a self contained pellet stove rig. Never have to worry where I put this or that. Holds a couple beers too.


----------



## P38X2 (Dec 1, 2012)

The Village Idiot said:


> Ordered last Saturday, November 24th.



I think you'll be very happy with it. The attachments are pretty lame though. They work well if you're using it as a regular shop vac using the cheesy plastic extension tubes. The little brush accessory doesn't fit directly on the metal pipe which really doesn't matter. Just loosen any crud with a utility brush and vac away.


----------



## The Village Idiot (Dec 1, 2012)

P38X2 said:


> Threw this tool bag on there so it's pretty much a self contained pellet stove rig. Never have to worry where I put this or that. Holds a couple beers too.
> 
> View attachment 83426


 

Good goin'! Looks like a great idea. Get yerself into being a Montreal Canadiens fan and your life will be complete!


----------



## P38X2 (Dec 1, 2012)

The Village Idiot said:


> Good goin'!  Looks like a great idea.  Get yerself into being a Montreal Canadiens fans and your life will be complete!



A Habs fan!? Hope yer vac filter has a hole in it and blows soot all over the house! 

I can't believe this NHL lockout crap is happening again. Billionaires vs Millionaires.


----------



## Paul Raz (Dec 1, 2012)

P38X2 said:


> A Habs fan!? Hope yer vac filter has a hole in it and blows soot all over the house!
> 
> I can't believe this NHL lockout crap is happening again. Billionaires vs Millionaires.


Lol! It's football season anyway!


----------



## save$ (Dec 1, 2012)

I have and like this unit from sears.   The metal container is one more safety feature, but also use on a cold stove.


----------



## md2002 (Dec 2, 2012)

jack kunicki said:


> i'm seriously considering this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PowerSmith-PA...UTF8&colid=1JNTIW60I0N3C&coliid=I7CIG2MMRDC83


 

Here's what I got: http://breckwell.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=145&Itemid=315 last year and am happy with it.

BUT...

I wish I got the one in your post. The only things I don't like about mine is that I wish it had wheels. Like some other said the hose is to short. I find myself having to pick up the vacuum and moving closer and furthur away from the stove as I clean. Wheels would be great.


----------



## P38X2 (Dec 2, 2012)

md2002 said:


> Here's what I got: http://breckwell.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=145&Itemid=315 last year and am happy with it.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> I wish I got the one in your post. The only things I don't like about mine is that I wish it had wheels. Like some other said the hose is to short. I find myself having to pick up the vacuum and moving closer and furthur away from the stove as I clean. Wheels would be great.


 
You could make a wheel setup easily. Take a piece of appropriately sized plywood, screw in 4 casters and secure it to the bottom of your vac. If you use a square piece of wood, you could fasten a long bolt or piece of PVC on the topside on one of the corners and have a place to dock your hose. Paint the board black for maximum stealthiness


----------



## cds11 (Dec 2, 2012)

ok heres my 25 dollar ash vac. its a 5 gallon bucket vacuum that you can buy from lowes for 20 bucks. i also bought the  fine sock filter from lowes for 5 bucks. i used a metal bucket rather than plastic for obvious reasons. my dad had the metal bucket just lying around so it was free. the metal buckets are mainly used for paint and im not sure where you could find just the metal bucket to buy. and the last piece of the puzzle is a piece of 1 1/2 inch exhuast pipe by 1 foot long that connects on the hose for obvious reasons. i also got it for free from my work.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 2, 2012)

The Village Idiot said:


> Bought this one locally a couple of months ago here in Canada. Think I paid $159 for it. HEPA filter so small that it plugs up after about 10-12 minutes of use. Unit got so hot once that the thermo-shutoff kicked in. Had to wait 12-15 minutes for a cool-down before I could resume my job of vacuuming the stove. Ordered the PowerSmith ash vac through Amazon. They're out of stock, but I am waiting it out 'til they get more and pre-purchased it. This one is a waste of money.



I had the same experience(s) with that vac. 

AVOID AT ALL COST.

just using my old shop vac now. 
i have to wait a bit longer for the stove to cool. but it's nice to actually have a usable amount of suction when doing the job.


----------



## SXIPro (Dec 3, 2012)

Not a fan of the Cleva units. Got about as much suction as a dustbuster. I picked up a little 3HP Shop-Vac at Lowes and was amazed by the suction power. Plus I like the tool 'rack' it has along with the built in handle on top and the huge on/off buttons. Very user friendly and not too loud either.


----------



## jack kunicki (Dec 3, 2012)

i ended up using my lowe's shop-vac this weekend and am more than satisfied with its performance. i think that i'm going to pass on buying a ash-specific vacuum. as long as the ash/coals are cool, the shop-vac is more than adequate.


----------



## St_Earl (Dec 3, 2012)

jack kunicki said:


> i ended up using my lowe's shop-vac this weekend and am more than satisfied with its performance. i think that i'm going to pass on buying a ash-specific vacuum. as long as the ash/coals are cool, the shop-vac is more than adequate.


 
if you can get a hepa filter for your shop vac, that is nice.
mine is so old they don't make a hepa filter for it.
but the door to our enclosed front porch is right near the stove. so i just set the vac out there and have a long hose to reach the stove.
keeps any fine ash out of the house that way. though i really don't notice much even just running the foam filter with a paper filter over it.

lol. my old shop vac is screamin' loud though. so the porch option is good for that too.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 3, 2012)

SXIPro said:


> Not a fan of the Cleva units. Got about as much suction as a dustbuster. I picked up a little 3HP Shop-Vac at Lowes and was amazed by the suction power. Plus I like the tool 'rack' it has along with the built in handle on top and the huge on/off buttons. Very user friendly and not too loud either.



X2 on the Cleva. Very short hose and no suction. 

I use a 3 HP Shop vac (6 gal), with HEPA filter and fine filtration bags. Never a spec of dust  Then again, i also vac every bag of pellets before putting into hopper.

Everyone thinks that vac'ing the pellets is crazy. Even though they can create as much of a mess (dumping into hopper creates a large plume of dust/wood dust) as using a Shop vac (with no HEPA and no Bags). If your really worried about dust.....Just sayin 

Ash vacs look nice next to a pellet stove. But a pellet stove may keep a hot ember for 10-30 min (lots of variables) a wood stove will keep embers for days........ and days........ Really overkill for the task at hand. IMO.


----------



## SXIPro (Dec 3, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> X2 on the Cleva. Very short hose and no suction.
> 
> I use a 3 HP Shop vac (6 gal), with HEPA filter and fine filtration bags. Never a spec of dust  Then again, i also vac every bag of pellets before putting into hopper.
> 
> ...


 
Yep, the ash vacs look nice next to the stove, but I keep my vac downstairs next to the pellets and do the same thing you do. When I pour the pellets from the bag into my coal hod I just put the vac nozzle against the hod's rim and pour in the pellets. Sucks up the dust and the fines as the pellets fall into the bucket. Keeps things much cleaner in the living room.


----------



## The Village Idiot (Dec 3, 2012)

St_Earl said:


> I had the same experience(s) with that vac.
> 
> AVOID AT ALL COST.
> 
> ...


 
I love confirmation from a second source.  Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## md2002 (Dec 18, 2012)

P38X2 said:


> You could make a wheel setup easily. Take a piece of appropriately sized plywood, screw in 4 casters and secure it to the bottom of your vac. If you use a square piece of wood, you could fasten a long bolt or piece of PVC on the topside on one of the corners and have a place to dock your hose. Paint the board black for maximum stealthiness


 
Not a bad idea! I'm ganna do that.


----------

